# AbsoluTTe magazine



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I have heard so much about the absolute magazine since joining, BUT I have never seen a single magazine. Is there any chance that a free one can be sent to me to see how good it really is before I decide to upgrade....or not!!!
Regards,
Rob


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

You can buy back-issues from the TTOC shop, here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=29&zenid=02323d30e31dbb90d833c50e9eab9eee


----------

